# Miramar Beach/Destin



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a place down here but i always usally have my boat to fish the bay or gonalittle offshore, this time i dont. Were can i go to get some good surf and pier fishing? Rigs i plan on jigging casting and if i can net some live bait then using that to? Will thise work also are the sandfleas out 
yet? Thanks for all the help in advance


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Pretty much just walk the beach and fish.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

look for holes, rips and troughs. the fish are there.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

What can i catch? And what should i use jigs n gulps and a carolina rig with a pin fish i can cast net one or a cut fish?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Blazerz65 said:


> What can i catch? And what should i use jigs n gulps and a carolina rig with a pin fish i can cast net one or a cut fish?


If I were you I would use pompano rigs and go after those. Red fish will bite too, and either way you have a good fight (with light tackle) and good dinner fare. Plenty of other possibilities too (obviously) but I would target those. The sand fleas are starting to show up if you have rake. If not, just go to half hitch tackle in Destin and get some.... Or just use fresh peeled shrimp. Pomp and reds will tear those options up. If you want to fish a pier then okaloosa island has one, but it will likely be crowded. More than 2 is a crowd to me though lol, so I don't fish the piers at all. Good luck. There are lots of threads on here with details and specifics of red fish, pomp, sand fleas, ect to give you more info


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks really helps!


----------

